# Tengo una duda



## tontolete

No sé si esta pregunta pertenezca a este foro o al de vocabulario. Es sobre el uso de "doubt" en inglés.

En español decimos "tengo una duda sobre este tema", por ejemplo. Tengo entendido que en inglés no se puede usar la palabra "doubt" para expresar eso, usarían "question", ¿estoy en lo cierto?

Parece ser que en español "duda" tiene un significado más amplio que "doubt" en inglés. 

Mi pregunta es, en cuáles casos no se debe usar la palabra "doubt" cuando se usa "duda" en español. 

Tengo dudas sobre si esta persona es honesta
Tengo una duda sobre este problema de matemáticas
No hay duda de que él es un buen muchacho
Sin duda va a venir esta tarde
¿Puedes ayudarme con mis dudas en inglés?
Tengo dudas sobre cómo escribir esta carta.
Dime cuáles son tus dudas y yo te explico

Cuáles de estas frases usan "doubt" en inglés? Hay alguna regla que explique cómo y por qué se usa o no?

Gracias de antemano

Tontolete


----------



## papa majada

Hola Tontolete:

Creo que cuando se trata de una "duda" sobre un problema de matemáticas por ejemplo, en inglés es "a question" como tú ya comentaste.

En cambio, sí se usa "doubt" cuando se trata de una duda sobre una persona o situación.

Acá van mi traducciones:
I have doubts about whether this person is honest.
I have a question about this math problem.
There's no doubt that he's a good guy
He/she's coming this afternoon without a doubt
Can you help me with these questions I have in English?
I have some questions about how to write this letter
Tell me what your questions/concerns are and I'll answer them

Espero que te ayude
Saludos


----------



## Christian

I am glad you asked that, Tontolete.  I had the same question for years, from the English side.  

Many forum topics here begin, "Tengo una duda...." 

Of course it does not mean the author has a "doubt", but simply a "question."

The problem for English-speakers is that in many small dictionaries, the verb dudar does not include "question."

*dudar* 
I_verbo intransitivo_ 
*1*   to doubt: *no dudes de él,* don't distrust him 
*2* _(estar indeciso)_ to hesitate [*en,* to]: *dudaban entre comprarlo o no,* they hesitated whether to buy it or not
    II_verbo transitivo_ to doubt: *dudo mucho que se disculpe,* I very much doubt that he'll apologize


----------



## roxcyn

This is a matter of British English and American English.  In BE they can use "I have a doubt" for "I have a question."  At the university, I have heard many teacher asssitants that come from India (who learn BE) and from UK say "Do you all have any doubts?"  Sometimes people would laugh because we don't say that here, but I knew that people said that in UK, so I understood it.  No, I am not from UK and I only know a lot of British things because I have a lot of contacts from there.


----------



## roxcyn

papa majada said:


> Hola Tontolete:
> I have doubts about whether this person is honest.  *o "I question whether this person is honest."
> 
> * I have a question about this math problem. *o (en el inglés británico): "I have doubts about this maths problem."  NB: En el inglés británico se usa "maths" por una abrevación de la matemática
> 
> * There's no doubt that he's a good guy. *o "There's no question that he's a good guy."*
> 
> He/she's coming this afternoon without a doubt.
> 
> Can you help me with these questions I have in English? *o (en el inglés británico): "Can you help me with these doubts I have in English?")*
> 
> I have some questions about how to write this letter.  *o (en el inglés británico): "I have some doubts about how to write this letter.")*
> 
> Tell me what your questions/concerns are and I'll answer them. *o (en el inglés británico): "Tell what your doubts are and I'll answer them."*



Saludos y de nada


----------



## tontolete

Bueno. Entonces lo que creo entender es lo siguiente:

En GB 'doubt' se usa más parecido a la forma como usamos 'duda' en español.

En inglés americano se usa esa palabras de manera un poco diferente a como se usa en español 

Eso complica las cosas. Tengo que pensar en con quién estoy hablando para saber qué palabra usar? 

Gracias amigos!!! fue muy útil.

Tontolete


----------



## micafe

tontolete said:


> Bueno. Entonces lo que creo entender es lo siguiente:
> 
> En GB 'doubt' se usa más parecido a la forma como usamos 'duda' en español.
> 
> En inglés americano se usa esa palabras de manera un poco diferente a como se usa en español
> 
> Eso complica las cosas. Tengo que pensar en con quién estoy hablando para saber qué palabra usar?
> 
> Gracias amigos!!! fue muy útil.
> 
> Tontolete


 
Yo viví en el Reino Unido y todavía me quedan algunas expresiones de las que se usan allá. Cuando las digo aquí en USA, cosa que hago sin pensar porque son las primeras que se me vienen a la mente, algunos me entienden y otros no, pero ya me acostumbré a que me miren raro. No con burla, que quede eso claro, sino con extrañeza. 

Sería como si un español en Colombia dijera *"allí está el chaval".* Algunos entenderían, otros no, pero ciertamente causaría extrañeza.


----------



## NewdestinyX

He notado un error común que cometen los hispanoparlantes con respecto a la traducción a inglés de la palabra 'duda'. Aunque 'duda' puede traducirse como 'doubt' en inglés, "duda" casi nunca sería "doubt" en un foro de gramática donde 'dudas' sobre la gramática siempre, siempre, siempre serían 'questions' y no 'doubts'.

Una 'doubt', en inglés, *solo* es una traducción correcta desde español cuando usar la 1ra y 2da definición del dico aquí:

*duda**.*
 (De _dudar_).
* 1.     * f. Suspensión o indeterminación del ánimo entre dos juicios o dos decisiones, o bien acerca de un hecho o una noticia.
* 2.     * f. Vacilación del ánimo respecto a las creencias religiosas.
* 3.     * f. Cuestión que se propone para ventilarla o resolverla.

En un foro de la gramática -- la mayoría de veces tenemos 'dudas', el tipo que se expresa en definición #3. Y en inglés -- eso es "a question about" = "una duda". Nunca se usa 'doubt' para traducir definición #3.

Notad las palabras "del ánimo" en las definiciones 1 y 2. "Doubts", en inglés, siempre tratan de 'vacilaciones del ánimo'. Preguntas/dudas sobre la gramática son de la mente y no del ánimo.

Veo este error tanto aquí en el foro y sé que todos vosotros querríais saber la diferencia.


----------



## fenixpollo

NewdestinyX said:


> *3.     * f. Cuestión que se propone para ventilarla o resolverla.
> 
> Nunca se usa 'doubt' para traducir definición #3.
> 
> Veo este error tanto aquí en el foro y sé que todos vosotros querríais saber la diferencia.


 Pero no es un error. Si tengo una pregunta para ventilarla y resolverla, también me queda un "doubt" acerca de mi pregunta.  Cuando digo "I have a doubt about the subjunctive", no estoy aplicando mal el #3; o sea, no es que quiera decir "I have a question about the subjunctive" pero que no me expresé bien en inglés. Lo que pasa es que la duda que tengo se alinea con la definición #1 de "doubt" en el diccionario de inglés.

Si te queda alguna duda, puedes encontrar información corroborante acerca de tu "duda" en uno de estos hilos anteriores, donde ya se ha tratado este tema:
duda
pregunta vs. duda
doubt vs. duda
tener una duda

Saludos.


----------



## Pannadol

I have doubts about the correctness of your analysis. I don't have any questions about it, I have a lot of doubts.

I have doubts about the subjunctive. I don't have any questions per se, I'm just not completely confident with using it.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pannadol said:


> I have doubts about the correctness of your analysis. I don't have any questions about it, I have a lot of doubts.
> 
> I have doubts about the subjunctive. I don't have any questions per se, I'm just not completely confident with using it.



I'm sorry but your second sentence isn't correct in English. You can have a doubt, in English, about the correctness of something. But you can't have a doubt about a 'topic itself'. That's how native SPanish speakers keep using it on this forum and many other places. In your second sentence you can only utter: I have *doubts about my proper use *of the Subjunctive. You cannopt say doubts about the Subjunctive. That makes no sense in English. Trust me. 'Doubt' has 'lack of belief' at the heart of its definition. So you must always try replacing 'doubt' with the words 'lack of belief about' and see if the sentence still makes sense. Of course it's gibberish to say: I have a lack of belief about the subjunctive". You need to say: "I have a question about my use of...

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

fenixpollo said:


> Pero no es un error. Si tengo una pregunta para ventilarla y resolverla, también me queda un "doubt" acerca de mi pregunta.  Cuando digo "I have a doubt about the subjunctive", no estoy aplicando mal el #3; o sea, no es que quiera decir "I have a question about the subjunctive" pero que no me expresé bien en inglés. Lo que pasa es que la duda que tengo se alinea con la definición #1 de "doubt" en el diccionario de inglés.
> 
> Si te queda alguna duda, puedes encontrar información corroborante acerca de tu "duda" en uno de estos hilos anteriores, donde ya se ha tratado este tema:
> duda
> pregunta vs. duda
> doubt vs. duda
> tener una duda
> 
> Saludos.



No -- te aseguro es imposible decir 'doubt about + topic'. Tienes que siempre usar 'question' en esos casos. Lee mi contesta al mensaje después del tuyo. Es incorrecto usar 'doubt' en la manera que se está usando en este foro en cuanto a la gramática. Sí sé esto. Suena horrible cada vez que se usa.

Uno puede decir: I have doubts that people are using the word 'doubt' properly here.
Pero no es correcto decir" I have doubts about the subjunctive.
Se tiene que decir: I have questions about the subjunctive (= cosas que no entiendo bien)

Todos los "questions"/dudas que un estudiante pueda tener sobre gramática -- son una falta de claridad o algo que no entienden bien. Y "falta de claridad" y "cosas que no se entiende bien" en inglés = QUESTION (y no 'duda').

You cannot have "uncertainty about the factuality or existence of" the subjunctive -- to use the words of definition #1 for 'doubt'. That's the whole point. You proved my point perfectly with that definition.

question about = lack of clarity about a topic (definición #3 de la RAE de 'duda')
doubt = lack of belief about or uncertainly about the existence of


----------



## Hotu Matua

De acuerdo con NewdestinyX

Como argumento puramente intuitivo sobre el uso diario de "doubt", recuerden que ningún profesor o ponente, después de exponer cualquier tema, pregunta al auditorio _any doubts?_ sino _any questions?_ 
Él o ella saben que su audiencia puede tener _questions_ directamente sobre el tópico, no _doubts_. De igual manera, el alumno y oyente al levantar la mano jamás dice, "_Indeed, I have a doubt_", sino "_I have a question_".


----------



## fenixpollo

From merriam-webster: 





> transitive verb *2* *:* to be in doubt about <he doubts everyone's word>





> intransitive verb *:* to be uncertain


 Perhaps the error that you're pointing out is that native speakers of English might be mis-using "doubt" as a transitive verb, but intending it in its intransitive sense. 





			
				NewdestinyX said:
			
		

> Trust me.... Sí sé esto. Suena horrible cada vez que se usa.


 Despite your exhortations that I trust you, I don't agree with your opinion that it sounds dreadful; more like a minor mix-up between transitive and intransitive verbs. Since 90% of native speakers don't know what those are (and of course I'm being charitable with that estimate), it's an error that is forgivable, not horrible.


----------



## Pannadol

Well I am a native speaker thankyou and I hear this used all the time both generally and in English classes. Do you think it is then improper to say "I have doubts about communism" or "I have doubts about that theory"? Because to me they fall into the same category as "I have doubts about the subjunctive" and are all correct. Not only that, but they have a completely different sentiment to the word "questions." Doubts are about a lack of security on an issue, a feeling that it could be wrong but not being sure about it. Questions are about purposeful searches for often specific information.

I have doubts about the subjunctive. = I am uncertain about my use of the subjunctive form.
I have questions about the subjunctive. = I have a list of things I am unsure about, which I will ask.
I have a question about my use of subjunctive. = I have a specific problem with my use of the subjunctive mode, which I will ask.

Obviously the first is most appropriate. It might not fit with your word replacement test, but to me saying "I have a doubt about X" is just an abbreviated way of saying "I have a doubt about my use of X." I should add that in using your test, my first sentence (which you marked as correct) would also not make any sense:

I have doubts about the correctness of your analysis.
I have a lack of belief about the correctness of your analysis. <-- sounds crappy too.



My point isn't that it is officially grammatically correct, my point is that to pick on Spanish speakers for making an error which is becoming more and more common, if not already a part of everyday speech (at least where I'm from), is to be extremely pedantic and needlessly worry them about something that almost nobody will even notice. 

By the way, saying "That makes no sense in English. Trust me." does not convince me of your argument when I'm a native speaker who has been saying these things her entire life without a single person noticing nor caring.


----------



## NewdestinyX

fenixpollo said:


> From merriam-webster:  Perhaps the error that you're pointing out is that native speakers of English might be mis-using "doubt" as a transitive verb, but intending it in its intransitive sense.  Despite your exhortations that I trust you, I don't agree with your opinion that it sounds dreadful; more like a minor mix-up between transitive and intransitive verbs. Since 90% of native speakers don't know what those are (and of course I'm being charitable with that estimate), it's an error that is forgivable, not horrible.



I think, Fenix, that you've missed my point. This isn't really an issue of the *verb* "to doubt", at all; at least not in the sense that I hear Spanish native speakers misusing it all the time. The issue, very succinctly is around the verbal periphrasis "to have a doubt about". No one can 'have a doubt about' grammar or a particular syntax. If you look at the dictionary definitions of the noun there has to be an aspect of 'disbelief in the existence of' or some 'internal concern'. I don't hear speakers saying 'I doubt the subjunctive' which to me would also be very mixed up. Now it would make semantic sense (barely, IMHO,) to say "I have a doubt about the use of the subjunctive". There you have an "uncertainty" about its application -- but it's a pretty huge ellipsis to leave out the 'about the use of'. And it's pretty unclear and just sounds wrong to my American English ears. I asked several natives since I started this conversation and all without exception agreed with me that a person can only ever have a 'question' about a grammar concept; never a 'doubt'. They can also say, much better than 'doubt' that "I'm confused about the subjunctive". So a great translation of "cualquier cosa en que tienes dudas = Anything you're confused about.

I have overstepped my bounds in using phraseology like "trust me" with native English Speakers -- sorry about that. But I can tell you that the dictionary agrees with me on this or I never would have brought it up. And in my opinion it's a severe error and there are even documents posted by the moderation team here that use 'doubt' instead of 'question' and it looks unprofessional to make that mistake at a language forum.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pannadol said:


> Well I am a native speaker thankyou and I hear this used all the time both generally and in English classes. Do you think it is then improper to say "I have doubts about communism" or "I have doubts about that theory"? Because to me they fall into the same category as "I have doubts about the subjunctive" and are all correct.



No. They are not the same at all. Communism and a given theory are things that can be believed in or not. The Subjunctive exists - period. It can not be doubted in any way. 



> "Not only that, but they have a completely different sentiment to the word "questions." Doubts are about a lack of security on an issue, a feeling that it could be wrong but not being sure about it. Questions are about purposeful searches for often specific information."


You definition of question is too limiting. Please read:

Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - Cite This Sourceques·tion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  /ˈkwɛs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tʃən/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[*kwes*-ch_uh_





n] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
–noun   
1.a sentence in an interrogative form, addressed to someone in order to get information in reply.
*2.**a problem for discussion or under discussion; a matter for investigation.
*3.*a matter of some uncertainty or difficulty; problem (usually fol. by of): It was simply a question of time.
*4.a subject of dispute or controversy.
5.a proposal to be debated or voted on, as in a meeting or a deliberative assembly.
6.the procedure of putting a proposal to vote.
7.Politics. a problem of public policy submitted to the voters for an expression of opinion.
8.Law.
a.a controversy that is submitted to a judicial tribunal or administrative agency for decision.
b.the interrogation by which information is secured.
c.Obsolete. judicial examination or trial.
9.the act of asking or inquiring; interrogation; query.
*10.**inquiry into or discussion of some problem or doubtful matter.*

Look at definitions 2,3 and 10 and you can see why "question" is the more accurate translation for 'una duda sobre la gramática'. "Doubt" just doesn't work for something that's 'established' as concept or 'fixed'.



> I have doubts about the subjunctive. = I am uncertain about my use of the subjunctive form.


No. It means you question the existence of it. That's why it doesn't work. Again I point you back to the dictionary definition of 'doubt'. Please show me where the definition shows "doubt" = a 'general uncertainty about usage'. 



> I have questions about the subjunctive. = I have a list of things I am unsure about, which I will ask.
> I have a question about my use of subjunctive. = I have a specific problem with my use of the subjunctive mode, which I will ask.


All grammar topics would be about 'the use of' - therefore only 'question' works - my original point exactly.



> Obviously the first is most appropriate. It might not fit with your word replacement test, but to me saying "I have a doubt about X" is just an abbreviated way of saying "I have a doubt about my use of X." I should add that in using your test, my first sentence (which you marked as correct) would also not make any sense:
> 
> I have doubts about the correctness of your analysis.
> I have a lack of belief about the correctness of your analysis. <-- sounds crappy too.


Well it isn't a great sentence -- but more possible for sure than 'doubts about the subjunctive'



> My point isn't that it is officially grammatically correct, my point is that to pick on Spanish speakers for making an error which is becoming more and more common, if not already a part of everyday speech (at least where I'm from), is to be extremely pedantic and needlessly worry them about something that almost nobody will even notice.


I disagree, or I would have never brought it up. It's as bad as saying 'brung' to my ears. I believe they should unlearn it. It is not used that way in the English I speak. If you think it is -- would you have some citations from media or other sources where you see it used that way? We're at a point that our 'opinions' of what's common to us isn't good enough. If you believe it's used daily -- please make a case. Google searches -- something. ;-)



> By the way, saying "That makes no sense in English. Trust me." does not convince me of your argument when I'm a native speaker who has been saying these things her entire life without a single person noticing nor caring.


So you're telling me that you've used 'doubt about + grammar topic' "all your life"?? *Maybe British/Australian English allows it.* I've never heard it ever in my life, in American English.


----------



## NewdestinyX

It has come to my attention after reading even more about this topic -- that 'doubt' meaning an uncertainty or confusion about a topic is common in British English but not in American English. I am not from Britain so naturally I wouldn't know that. British English is spoken less around the world than American English so I still think it's important to point out that 'question about grammar' is better than 'doubt about grammar' for all practical purposes on a grammar forum.

But I also thought that an even more clear and natural way to translate 'tener una duda' would be to say:
I'm confused about (how to)..
I have a confusion about (how to)... In that way there's no ambiguity about the word "question".

Thanks for the input here. I did not mean to posture quite so hard with the 'trust me' stuff and I will refrain from that or at least make sure I'm not saying it to a native English speaker about English -or- a native Spanish speaker about Spanish -- where I'm sure it sounds rather 'fatuous'. 

For those interested in sounding natural speaking educated American English -

'tener una duda' (sobre algo en la gramática) = to have a question, to be confused


----------



## fenixpollo

I do not dispute your assertion that "duda" and "doubt" are false cognates in the sense that Spanish-speakers use "duda" to mean "question", and that they frequently mis-translate "duda" in this context as "doubt". 





NewdestinyX said:


> I think, Fenix, that you've missed my point. This isn't really an issue of the *verb* "to doubt", at all.... If you look at the dictionary definitions of the noun there has to be an aspect of 'disbelief in the existence of' or some 'internal concern'.


 However, I don't agree with your interpretation that doubt has one meaning only and that it can't be flexible (edit: as you admitted in your latter post about British English). 





			
				merriam-webster online said:
			
		

> doubt (n)
> synonym: uncertainty
> lack of sureness about someone or something. Uncertainty may range from a falling short of certainty to an almost complete lack of conviction or knowledge especially about an outcome or result <assumed the role of manager without hesitation or _uncertainty_>. Doubt suggests both uncertainty and inability to make a decision <plagued by _doubts_ as to what to do>


 This definition, to my mind, includes both the use of "doubt" as you are describing (as in, to doubt the existence of) as well as the other usage that you are faulting (to have uncertainty about). 





> And it's pretty unclear and just sounds wrong to my American English ears.... And in my opinion it's a severe error and there are even documents posted by the moderation team here that use 'doubt' instead of 'question' and it looks unprofessional to make that mistake at a language forum.


 One of the great things for me about this forum is that I have learned that there are regional differences, generational differences, and a host of other differences that add great variety to a language; and one of my biggest realizations has been that what I thought was the one, only, correct way of doing things is actually just one of a great variety of ways of doing things.


----------



## Yunchag

Necesito de su ayuda por favor, esta ves hice mi intento, serian tan amables en corregirme:
Yo quiero decir lo siguiente pero en ingles:

Tengo una duda, porque nuestro cliente ya tiene este numero de parte 2481700 and 24817001 y no corresponde a lo que necesitan, porque no son de las mismas dimensiones. Yo creo que no estamos hablando de lo mismo, yo creo que el numero de parte corresponde a 11170-020 pero necesito que me confirmes, me gustaria que me mandaras algunas imagenes de la lista de productos que enviaste en el correo anterior.

I  doubt it, because our customer have ready this part number 2481700 and 24817001, and it does not correspond this is not they need, because it doesn't same size, I think that you and I doesn't spoken of the same, I think that number part correspond 11170-020 but I need that you confirm me. I would like you send me any pictures of the list products list that You sent me in the email before


----------



## Soledad Medina

Tengo una duda, porque nuestro cliente ya tiene este numero de parte 2481700 and 24817001 y no corresponde a lo que necesitan, porque no son de las mismas dimensiones. Yo creo que no estamos hablando de lo mismo, yo creo que el numero de parte corresponde a 11170-020 pero necesito que me confirmes, me gustaria que me mandaras algunas imagenes de la lista de productos que enviaste en el correo anterior.

I have a doubt, because our customer already has these part numbers, 2481700 and 24817001, and they do not correspond to what they need and it's not the same size.  I think we are not talking about the same product and believe that the part number corresponds to 11170-020.  I will appreciate your confirmation, and also that you send me any pictures of the list of products sent in your previous email.

Saludos
SM


----------



## Albert 50

Hola a todos

I just wanted to confirm,  from my limited point of view, what NewDestiny has stated.

I'm a Canadian now living in the US and have spoken English and French all my life.  In both English and French the word "doubt"  (or "doute") can hve only one  basic meaning,  i.e.  a "sense of uncertainty".  I have never noticed it used as a synonym of "question/query"  except in areas where Spanish-speakers have learned English.

When I moved to Texas and began to learn Spanish I noticed that Hispanic folks would sometimes use  the word "doubt"  (when speaking English) in situations in which I would say "question"  or "query".   It sounded a little strange when I first noticed this usage and I concluded that they were translating literally from Spanish.  One day, in a bilingual parent/teachers meeting,  the moderator asked  first in English "Are there any questions"  and then, he said in Spanish,  to the Hispanic parents:  "¿Entendieron bien o tienen alguna duda?"    It was at that point that I figured out that "duda"  in Spanish also carries the additional meaning of "question/query",  which American and Canadian English doesn't have.  BTW,  I lived in the UK for several years as well  (graduated University there)  but don't remember ever noticing that my British cousins used "doubt" as a synonym of "query".  But well...  maybe they do...

If I stated "I have a doubt about the theory of relativity",  it can only mean,  in my Canadian brain,  that I have a sense of uncertainty that the theory is correct.  However,  if I wanted to pose a question about the theory and needed a clarification about some aspect of it,  I would say "I have a question about the theory of relativity".  I would never say "I have a doubt"  unless I did,  indeed, have a sense of uncertainty as to whether the theory is valid and can be trusted.    

Mis dos centavos,  no más.   I recognize that words have different meanngs in different parts of the world... Thanks for this very helplful forum.

Cordialmente
Albert  (siempre aprendiendo)


----------



## NewdestinyX

Yunchag said:


> Necesito de su ayuda por favor, esta ves hice mi intento, serian tan amables en corregirme:
> Yo quiero decir lo siguiente pero en ingles:
> 
> Tengo una duda, porque nuestro cliente ya tiene este numero de parte 2481700 and 24817001 y no corresponde a lo que necesitan, porque no son de las mismas dimensiones. Yo creo que no estamos hablando de lo mismo, yo creo que el numero de parte corresponde a 11170-020 pero necesito que me confirmes, me gustaria que me mandaras algunas imagenes de la lista de productos que enviaste en el correo anterior.
> 
> I  doubt it I have a question, because our customer have ready already has this part number 2481700 and 24817001, and it does not correspond this is not to what they need, because it doesn't isn't the same size, I think that you and I doesn't spoken of the same I think that you and I aren't talking about the same thing. I think that number part the part number corresponds to 11170-020 but I need that you to confirm it for me. I would like you to send me any a  pictures of the list of productslist that You sent me in the email before



Hope that helps,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

fenixpollo said:


> I do not dispute your assertion that "duda" and "doubt" are false cognates in the sense that Spanish-speakers use "duda" to mean "question", and that they frequently mis-translate "duda" in this context as "doubt".  However, I don't agree with your interpretation that doubt has one meaning only and that it can't be flexible (edit: as you admitted in your latter post about British English).  This definition, to my mind, includes both the use of "doubt" as you are describing (as in, to doubt the existence of) as well as the other usage that you are faulting (to have uncertainty about).  One of the great things for me about this forum is that I have learned that there are regional differences, generational differences, and a host of other differences that add great variety to a language; and one of my biggest realizations has been that what I thought was the one, only, correct way of doing things is actually just one of a great variety of ways of doing things.



Fenix, 
Thanks for meeting me halfway and I agree with everything you said there. In fact, Albert50's explanation states it even more succinctly than I have been. I appreciate your way of diffusing potential confrontations and painting things in a better light. I too have gotten myself into trouble being too rigid and not seeing the opportunity for interlingual nuance. I guess my fear is always that I want to learn the best Spanish. And I know that there are many others on this forum that want that too who are learning English. I remember how often I used 'por' for 'durante' in Spain and how I would say 'la mayoría de veces' instead of 'casi todo el tiempo' -- and so many other things that immediately tagged me as a gringo when speaking. I want to get rid of them. I think we can both agree that for a Spanish speaking learner of English to sound fluent and natural they have to stop using 'doubt' for duda in translating 'tener una duda'. And I was believing in the starting of this thread that other native Spanish speakers would be happy to get rid of one more 'falso amigo' in their vocabulary. Though one moderator was favorable to changing some of the 'doubt' for 'dudas' in the article on Homework Help at the top of the thread list -- they haven't changed all of them and it still needs correction. Maybe you can suggest that they all read 'question' or 'questions about'. 

Thanks for your input in redirection to a 'bigger picture'.

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Albert 50 said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> I just wanted to confirm,  from my limited point of view, what NewDestiny has stated.



I appreciate your input to this discussion, Albert. And you've actually stated it more succinctly that I did. I tried to narrow the definition of doubt too much so thanks for your succinctness (if that's a word). And welcome to the forum. Wow. English and French and tackling Spanish too? You must be a junkie for language learning.

Well, welcome!
Grant


----------



## MyNaMeIsSaM

Hello everybody in this forum!!! I think the same as Grant. Here is another chance to write "I have a doubt" (that I've just written in another thread in order to correct somebody): 

-"I'm doubtful about" 

Sorry if I'm wrong, this is what I learned in class. (I'm studing English translation at the University) and please correct me, so I can tell my classmates!!

Bye, bye


----------



## Yunchag

of course. I am grateful for your help. Thank Soledad and NewdestinyX


----------



## NewdestinyX

MyNaMeIsSaM said:


> Hello everybody in this forum!!! I think the same as Grant. Here is another chance to write "I have a doubt" (that I've just written in another thread in order to correct somebody):
> 
> -"I'm doubtful about"
> 
> Sorry if I'm wrong, this is what I learned in class. (I'm studing English translation at the University) and please correct me, so I can tell my classmates!!
> 
> Bye, bye


 I'd have to see your whole sentence to know if you are using it non-natively. "I'm doubtful about" could be correct. But more likely you want to say "I question whether...." But give us your whole sentence, please.


----------



## nellie1973

Please see Grant's massive debate at the following link it should clear up any doubts you have!!!


----------



## 0scar

Duda y pregunta no son sinónimos, ni en inglés ni en castellano, la diferencia principal, por lo que veo, es que en castellano se expresa que el motivo de la pregunta es por una duda  y *se deja implicito que lo que sigue es una pregunta.*

Cuando uno dice "_tengo una duda_" debe entenderse "_tengo una duda por eso tengo una pregunta"_

Se comienza con "_tengo una duda_" y se deja implicito "_y por eso pregunto_" para diferenciarlo de "_tengo una pregunta_"  que debe entenderse "_no tengo ninguna ninguna duda pero tengo que preguntar para saber_"

Ejemplo:
_Tengo una pregunta_: ¿es casada o soltera?
_Tengo una duda_:  se que es casada pero ¿cuántas veces se casó?


----------



## Doro in BA

> _Tengo una pregunta_: ¿es casada o soltera?
> _Tengo una duda_:  se que es casada pero ¿cuántas veces se casó?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second sentence I would translate as "*I'm confused/I'm not sure I understand.* I know you're married, but how many times were you married (before)?
> 
> Something along those lines. Definitely not "I have a doubt..."
> 
> We could say "I have doubts whether she's really single". That is to say, I'm not convinced she is. In any case, it's an interesting debate.
Click to expand...


----------



## NewdestinyX

0scar said:


> Duda y pregunta no son sinónimos, ni en inglés ni en castellano, la diferencia principal, por lo que veo, es que en castellano se expresa que el motivo de la pregunta es por una duda  y *se deja implicito que lo que sigue es una pregunta.*
> 
> Cuando uno dice "_tengo una duda_" debe entenderse "_tengo una duda por eso tengo una pregunta"_
> 
> Se comienza con "_tengo una duda_" y se deja implicito "_y por eso pregunto_" para diferenciarlo de "_tengo una pregunta_"  que debe entenderse "_no tengo ninguna ninguna duda pero tengo que preguntar para saber_"
> 
> Ejemplo:
> _Tengo una pregunta_: ¿es casada o soltera?
> _Tengo una duda_:  se que es casada pero ¿cuántas veces se casó?



Coincido con todo que has dicho, 0scar. Pero no tiene nada que ver con el problem que mencionaba al principio. Nuestro tema no es si o no son sinónimos 'duda/pregunta'. Hispanoparlantes conocerán esa diferencia perfectamente -- que creería yo. El problema pasa cuando un hispanoparlante intenta traducir 'tener una duda' a inglés. "Tener una duda" es o "to have a question" o "to be confused about" cuando 'la duda' se refiere a un tema cuyo realidad está establecido. Si 'la duda' es una cuestión de la existencia de algo entonces se puede usar 'doubt' en inglés. La palabra "duda" en español trata de más cosas que 'doubt'.



Doro in BA said:


> _Tengo una pregunta_: ¿es casada o soltera?
> _Tengo una duda_:  se que es casada pero ¿cuántas veces se casó?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second sentence I would translate as "*I'm confused/I'm not sure I understand.* I know you're married, but how many times were you married (before)?
> 
> Something along those lines. Definitely not "I have a doubt..."
Click to expand...

Yes that's exactly it, Doro. I agree completely.


----------



## 0scar

llegó la caballería de refuerzo... 



> Keep in mind that under certain circumstances, 'question' and 'doubt' can be synonymous, both as nouns and verbs:
> 
> "There's no doubt about his competence" and "There's no question about his competence", for example.
> 
> * Also, I think that this use of the word doubt (meaning uncertainty) is perfectly valid, eventhough a little informal:
> 
> "I have a doubt: should I use option A or option B ?"*



http://www.gamedev.net/community/forums/topic.asp?topic_id=420474&whichpage=1&#2800629


----------



## 0scar

más refuerzos...



> Adapted From: WordNet 2.0 Copyright 2003 by Princeton University. All rights reserved.
> 
> *question*
> A    noun
> 1     *doubt*, dubiousness, doubtfulness, question
> 
> http://www.wordreference.com/definition/question
> 
> 
> *doubt*
> A    noun
> 1     doubt, dubiousness, doubtfulness, *question*
> 
> http://www.wordreference.com/definition/doubt


----------



## NewdestinyX

0scar said:


> llegó la caballería de refuerzo...                               Keep in mind that under certain circumstances, 'question' and 'doubt' can be synonymous, both as nouns and verbs:
> 
> "There's no doubt about his competence" and "There's no question about his competence", for example.



Yes this is correct. This was definition #4 or 5 in the dictionary. But it does not deal with our case as has been discussed in this thread.



0scar said:


> * Also, I think that this use of the word doubt (meaning uncertainty) is perfectly valid, eventhough a little informal:
> 
> "I have a doubt: should I use option A or option B ?"*



Lo siento. No suena, ni un poquitín, natural en inglés. Allí se diría: "I'm confused/I'm uncertain/I have a question: should I use option A or option B?"


----------



## 0scar

NewdestinyX said:


> Allí se diría: "I'm confused/I'm uncertain/I have a *question*: should I use option A or option B?"



but for more than one English dictionary the noun _*doubt* _is synonym of *question* and the noun *question* is synonym of *doubt *


----------



## Josealbarran

Yo diría esto de una forma distinta: 1) I'm not sure about his/her honesty.  2) I have a question about this math problem. 3) There is no doubt that he is a good boy. 4) He is coming this aftenoon for sure. 5) Can you help me with some questions I have in English? 6) I am not sure about how to write this letter. 7) If you have some questions about it, let me know and I'll answer them.


----------

